# Buying eyeglasses with adjusted eyesight, and for those who don't need it



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to ask a optician that I want new glasses for my eyeglasses, since I can't see clearly with my current glasses. How can I ask this?

"Haluaisin näöntarkausta uudelleen, koska minun silmälasien kanssa minä en näe hyvin." (?)

How do I ask for a eyeglass with lens which isn't adjusted at all? And what is the word for eyeglasses/sunglasses for those who don't need glasses, because their eyesight is good enough?

"Saisinko silmälasin hyvinnäköiselle? (or perhaps, ilman näkökyky?)" (?)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

For the first sentence I'd say "Haluaisin hankkia uudet lasit koska nykyiset ovat vialliset".


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I didn't mean that the glasses went awry, but I believe my eyesight has worsened, or the last time my eyesight was checked, it was checked wrong so I can't see it with my glasses clearly.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I didn't mean that the glasses went awry, but I believe my eyesight has worsened, or the last time my eyesight was checked, it was checked wrong so I can't see it with my glasses clearly.



Oh, in that case: Tarvitsen uudet lasit koska nykyiset eivät sovi silmille enää. Uskon, että näköni on huonontunut tavallaan.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Haluaisin näöntarkausta uudelleen, koska minun silmälasien kanssa minä en näe hyvin." (?)"
_Haluaisin uuden näöntarkastuksen / Haluaisin tarkastuttaa näköni uudestaan, koska en näe hyvin nykyisillä laseillani._

There is no special word for the glasses of those who don't need glasses.  Such people don't use glasses at all.  Of course you can say: _Saisinko lasit, vaikka en tarvitse niitä / vaikka näköni on [ihan] hyvä?_


----------



## liisahp

There is "aurinkolasit vahvuuksilla / ilman vahvuuksia", which means sunglasses with or without adjustment.


----------

